# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی (مثلثات)

## Hannibal

سلام به همگی اقا سوال اگه زیادی ساده ست واستون ببخشید دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
من اینکه سینوس کجا تبدیل میشه به کسینوس رو نفهمیدم مثلا اونجا نوشته ربع سوم سینوس منفی تبدیل میشه به کسینوس ولی توی ربع چهارم باز گفته سینوس منفی ولی تبدیل نشده، کلا اینو یه توضیح میدین مرسی

----------


## Hannibal

اقا حله فهمیدمشون  :Yahoo (4): )))))
ولی بازم اگه توضیح کامل و راحت تری دارین کلا راجع به مثلثات بگین مرسی :*

----------


## mohsen..

> سلام به همگی اقا سوال اگه زیادی ساده ست واستون ببخشید دیگه 
> من اینکه سینوس کجا تبدیل میشه به کسینوس رو نفهمیدم مثلا اونجا نوشته ربع سوم سینوس منفی تبدیل میشه به کسینوس ولی توی ربع چهارم باز گفته سینوس منفی ولی تبدیل نشده، کلا اینو یه توضیح میدین مرسی


ربطی به منفی مثبت بودن سینوس نداره 
هرجا  مضرب فرد پی دوم  دیدی  علامت سینوس یا کسینوس عوض میشه مثلا اونجا سینوس 270 داره یعنی سه پی دوم  یعنی مضرب فردی از پی دوم  پس سینوس تبدیل میشه به کسینوس  حالا چون منهای 20 داره میفته عقب تر یعنی ربع سوم و یه منفی هم باید پشتش بزاری چون سینوس ربع سوم منفیه.  خواستی کامل تر برات توضیح میدم

----------


## Hannibal

> ربطی به منفی مثبت بودن سینوس نداره 
> هرجا  مضرب فرد پی دوم  دیدی  علامت سینوس یا کسینوس عوض میشه مثلا اونجا سینوس 270 داره یعنی سه پی دوم  یعنی مضرب فردی از پی دوم  پس سینوس تبدیل میشه به کسینوس  حالا چون منهای 20 داره میفته عقب تر یعنی ربع سوم و یه منفی هم باید پشتش بزاری چون سینوس ربع سوم منفیه.  خواستی کامل تر برات توضیح میدم


مرسی داداش فهمیدم دمت گرم

----------

